# BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.0T, 2.5L, and VR6



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We are proud to offer our complete line of performance motor mounts for all 2.0T, 2.5L, and VR6 applications. Our line of Full Poly mounts is unlike any other poly options available. They are produced from a two part liquid cast system in several durometers. This results in both a more uniform product as well as a more durable one..

To see our entire portfolio of Mk5/Mk6 engine mounts, .

Please post here, PM, or email us at: [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice!
ive got the BFI stg2 tranny insert and stg2 side engine mount. i love them both!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (h0ckeyfreek20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h0ckeyfreek20* »_nice!
ive got the BFI stg2 tranny insert and stg2 side engine mount. i love them both!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (h0ckeyfreek20)*

Can you feel them? Were they a pain to install?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (seymore15074)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seymore15074* »_Can you feel them? Were they a pain to install?

In our opinion, you can feel them (In a good way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) and they are rather simple to install depending on your mechanical ability


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

do they come with install directions? I may be interested in the tranny insert and side engine mount both stage 2.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_do they come with install directions? I may be interested in the tranny insert and side engine mount both stage 2.

Install Instructions for all of our mounts can be found at bottom of our Technical/Service page, Here: http://blackforestindustries.com/service.html


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_do they come with install directions? I may be interested in the tranny insert and side engine mount both stage 2.

I have both mounts (stage II). You really don't need instructions. Just take the factory mounts out & put the new ones in their place. Do them both at the same time, the difference is incredible!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Cool. Feels more solid?


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I have both mounts (stage II). You really don't need instructions. Just take the factory mounts out & put the new ones in their place. Do them both at the same time, the difference is incredible!









Is stage II practical for a daily driver? I don't mind a little vibration but I'll pass on getting a sore a$$ from it....


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (seymore15074)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seymore15074* »_
Is stage II practical for a daily driver? I don't mind a little vibration but I'll pass on getting a sore a$$ from it....









Yea I felt the vibration right away, but its a "good vibration" (haha no pun intended, beach boys) anyway its great I have close to zero engine movement, open up the hood & rev the motor to 6000 rpm & with the naked eye, or at least my eyes (20/20 vision) *I cannot see the motor move @ all... not even *_1mm_. lol its insane


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Yea I felt the vibration right away, but its a "good vibration" (haha no pun intended, beach boys) anyway its great I have close to zero engine movement, open up the hood & rev the motor to 6000 rpm & with the naked eye, or at least my eyes (20/20 vision) *I cannot see the motor move @ all... not even *_1mm_. lol its insane









I'll add this to my wish list. Thanks.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

super interested... will you guys definitely have these at H2oi?????


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (undeadsole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undeadsole* »_super interested... will you guys definitely have these at H2oi?????

It is a mad rush at this point, but we do plan on having the entire assortment there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_
It is a mad rush at this point, but we do plan on having the entire assortment there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Great to know!! Oh man I'm going to be soooooooo broke after H2o....


----------



## 2.0tWolsfburg (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Just put the torque arm insert in and







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Much crisper just as intended.
Will get the other mounts ASAP.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

So with the pre-assembled transmission mounts you don't have to drill out the rivets?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (seymore15074)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seymore15074* »_So with the pre-assembled transmission mounts you don't have to drill out the rivets?

No, the preassembled mounts come ready to install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I just ordered stage 2 of all three...


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (seymore15074)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seymore15074* »_I just ordered stage 2 of all three...









See my post in the 'Notchy shifting' thread for a little review... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (seymore15074)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seymore15074* »_
See my post in the 'Notchy shifting' thread for a little review... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

By the way, they have settled in a little since the install...stage 2 mounts are awesome. They were pretty rough the first week.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.0T, 2.5L, and VR6 (black forest ind)*

 BFI's New Facility Construction Progress


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have both Stage II BFI mounts in my car & I went to the track & launched @ 3500 rpm on Drag Radials & had ZERO WHEELHOP...


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

When will these be available again?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (brekdown29)*

They should be available within the next few weeks.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I kno its a dead thread but i dont wanna start a new one. Why do you have to drill rivets in the mount? cant you just pry the 2 pieces apart? lookin to get both engine and tranny next week and want to know everything before i purchase.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

dubman6 said:


> I kno its a dead thread but i dont wanna start a new one. Why do you have to drill rivets in the mount? cant you just pry the 2 pieces apart? lookin to get both engine and tranny next week and want to know everything before i purchase.


Alive :beer:


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

dubman6 said:


> I kno its a dead thread but i dont wanna start a new one. Why do you have to drill rivets in the mount? cant you just pry the 2 pieces apart? lookin to get both engine and tranny next week and want to know everything before i purchase.


Just use a grinder on the rivet points to seperate them. They are riveted together.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

love my stage 2 mounts (motor & trans). put them in after waterfest and haven't noticed any change in the feel of the mounts since install. I drive the car everyday and love it :beer:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

MFZERO said:


> love my stage 2 mounts (motor & trans). put them in after waterfest and haven't noticed any change in the feel of the mounts since install. I drive the car everyday and love it :beer:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

h0ckeyfreek20 said:


> nice!
> ive got the BFI stg2 tranny insert and stg2 side engine mount. i love them both!


Big Difference??


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

dubman6 said:


> Big Difference??


Our Poly mounts make a substantial impact on controlling wheel hop and locking down the drivetrain. They also happen to improve driving enjoyment as well :beer:


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

black forest ind said:


> Our Poly mounts make a substantial impact on controlling wheel hop and locking down the drivetrain. They also happen to improve driving enjoyment as well :beer:


TRUTH. My Stage II Mounts are fantastic. I couldn't imagine my car without them. Shifting gears is a breeeeze.:beer:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

rippie74 said:


> TRUTH. My Stage II Mounts are fantastic. I couldn't imagine my car without them. Shifting gears is a breeeeze.:beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you guys offer replacement side engine poly bushings for stage I people to upgrade to stage II?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

will the assembled tranny side mount fit a mk6 TSI ?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

There are slight differences in appearance but the preassembled mounts will work just the same.:thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

after taking a friend of mine for a quick ride in my car two weeks ago, he purchased a pair of mounts online last week (we weren't able to make it down to h2o to get any deals  boooo)
he's psyched for when they show up. :beer:


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there a stealth version of the side engine mount or is it just the tranny mount that has this option?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

brekdown29 said:


> Is there a stealth version of the side engine mount or is it just the tranny mount that has this option?


We do offer a stealth option for the engine mount but unfortunately it's not in stock at the moment.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Bump for some good guys..:beer:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Are stealth mount back in stock?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

lour32 said:


> Are stealth mount back in stock?


 Unfortunately they are still unavailable at the moment.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Do your mount set-ups come with new bolts or do i re-use my OEM bolts?


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

black forest ind said:


> Unfortunately they are still unavailable at the moment.


 Folks, what's the ETA to get these back in stock? 

Ideally I'd like Stealth (which I believe means 50 duro, right?) for both sides; pre-assembled (in case I ever want to revert to stock). Do you offer such a combo? If so, when will you have stock? Thanks.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

A3Performance said:


> Do your mount set-ups come with new bolts or do i re-use my OEM bolts?


 When I bought mine the engine mount (passenger's side) came with new hardware. I only bought the insert for the transmission (driver's side) and it did not have any hardware.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

RoamingNick said:


> Folks, what's the ETA to get these back in stock?
> 
> Ideally I'd like Stealth (which I believe means 50 duro, right?) for both sides; pre-assembled (in case I ever want to revert to stock). Do you offer such a combo? If so, when will you have stock? Thanks.


 We had a problem with a recent batch of the stealth material - we have had to go back to the material manufacturer to find what that problem is, so we have not had them available. They will remain out of stock until we are sure we have resolved the issue and have tested it thouroghly. So as a result we don't have an ETA when they will be available. But we will let everyone know when they are. 



> When I bought mine the engine mount (passenger's side) came with new hardware. I only bought the insert for the transmission (driver's side) and it did not have any hardware.


 This is correct - while you can re-use all of your original hardware, we do include new hardware with the engine side mount :thumbup:


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

No worries, it happens. Thanks for letting us know. And good to know there's focus on QC. 

Yes, let us know once these are back in stock. I'm down for a set of left & right pre-assembled Stealth mounts!


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Joe from Blackforrest, when i receive your mounts, do they arrive with new bolts or do i re-use my oem bolts?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> This is correct - while you can re-use all of your original hardware, we do include new hardware with the engine side mount :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

quick question anyone have any issue with these mounts and running a catch can. I have noticed some Aftermarket mounts don't have a mounting point for the can, just curious..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Were not quite sure what you are asking - unless you are saying the catch can you are interested in uses the stock mounting point on the OE engine mount.. 

Our can will not use that point so it will be fine to use with our engine mounts


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Were not quite sure what you are asking - unless you are saying the catch can you are interested in uses the stock mounting point on the OE engine mount..
> 
> Our can will not use that point so it will be fine to use with our engine mounts


 I have the BSH Comp can, it uses the OEM mount point. If your new mounts don't have it then that kinda sucks for A3 users.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

A3Performance said:


> I have the BSH Comp can, it uses the OEM mount point. If your new mounts don't have it then that kinda sucks for A3 users.


 Unfortunately we will not have the OE mounting point you are referring to, as you have already noticed in a lot of other aftermarket motor mounts. You might want to consider finding a different mounting point as an alternate solution. :beer:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

are you guys currently waiting on a new batch of mounts and are not shipping till December?


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

A3Performance said:


> are you guys currently waiting on a new batch of mounts and are not shipping till December?


 I ordered mine last weekend and they shipped ground this past Tues 10/26 arriving 11/2. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

We do have everything in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

I still don't see pre-assembled Stealth mounts (for Mk V 4-cyl) listed... 

BTW, the organization of your website is a bit erratic. Needing to look for "Mk V" stuff under "Passat" is sub-optimal.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

thinking about ordering them. gonna get a ko4 in the next month or so...which mounts would you reccomend? also i have dsg and looking on your website im just a little hesitiant to order want to make sure they will work. also no dog bone mount? just the insert?


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We do have everything in stock and ready to ship!


Earlier you said there was a delay with the stealth material side engine mounts. Does this mean the stealth engine mounts are back in stock?


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

RoamingNick said:


> I still don't see pre-assembled Stealth mounts (for Mk V 4-cyl) listed...


Scratch that - I decided to go with your Stage 1 mounts instead. At 50-duro (vs. 45 for stock) I realized the Stealth set-up probably isn't gonna be enough to contain my raging beast over the long-term. Already chewed out one set of OEM mounts (


----------



## craving_gti (Mar 6, 2009)

will installing stage 1 or 2 mounts have any lasting effects on the car. i just dont want to drive it in several years hand wish i didnt install these mounts


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

DJNastie said:


> thinking about ordering them. gonna get a ko4 in the next month or so...which mounts would you reccomend? also i have dsg and looking on your website im just a little hesitiant to order want to make sure they will work. also no dog bone mount? just the insert?


We recommend the Stage 1 mounts for your application - The BFI Torque arm insert is all you will need to stiffen the torque arm mount significantly.



craving_gti said:


> will installing stage 1 or 2 mounts have any lasting effects on the car. i just dont want to drive it in several years hand wish i didnt install these mounts


There are no negative effects other than some sacrifice in original cabin comfort regarding some added vibration. The longevity of the drivetrain components may actually be extended because they are not left to move about as much as they did before the stiffer mounts were installed.


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

black forest ind said:


> There are no negative effects other than some sacrifice in original cabin comfort regarding some added vibration. The longevity of the drivetrain components may actually be extended because they are not left to move about as much as they did before the stiffer mounts were installed.


How much additional vibes would you estimate for the Stage 1 kit (left + right) vs. Stealth? In the realm of "a bit" vs. "a lot" (know there's no precise way to define these things).

Also, I'm putting out at least 300ft/lb or 406NM of torque (though I've recorded 336ft/lb or 456NM on some runs). Would the Stealth mounts handle this long-term? Like, for 60K miles?

I chewed out a set of OEM mounts in 30K miles, so I'm mindful of the need for secure anchoring. But I also want to keep the cabin civilized. Yeah, I know I want best of both worlds.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

RoamingNick said:


> How much additional vibes would you estimate for the Stage 1 kit (left + right) vs. Stealth? In the realm of "a bit" vs. "a lot" (know there's no precise way to define these things).
> 
> Also, I'm putting out at least 300ft/lb or 406NM of torque (though I've recorded 336ft/lb or 456NM on some runs). Would the Stealth mounts handle this long-term? Like, for 60K miles?
> 
> I chewed out a set of OEM mounts in 30K miles, so I'm mindful of the need for secure anchoring. But I also want to keep the cabin civilized. Yeah, I know I want best of both worlds.


Though the stealth kit would be able to handle and last long term, in the realm of that much power we would recommend opting for the Stage 1 kit. That way you wouldn't be sacrificing too much performance and at the same time not having too much cabin vibration . . . "the best of both worlds.". :beer:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, are the stealth mounts ready for MK5 based cars?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

lour32 said:


> Well, are the stealth mounts ready for MK5 based cars?


Unfortunately they are still not available and until further notice they will remain unavailable for an indefinite amount of time. We will definitely keep the forums up to date on any progress made. :beer:


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

black forest ind said:


> Unfortunately we will not have the OE mounting point you are referring to... You might want to consider finding a different mounting point as an alternate solution.


Is there a solution you guys can recommend? 

I just installed the mounts yesterday (trouble-free, and first impressions are good) but the charcoal canister is kinda hangin' out there now (held on in pretty tenuous manner by just a couple of bolts). Is there a solution you can recommend (other than cobbling something together with bits of wire & rusty old bolts from the bottom of the toolkit)?

Also, FYI the RHS mount (timing belt end) where the plate afixes to the body (i.e. body side; not engine), the front screw (OEM) is a little too long, and use of a washer was required. Rear one no issue as you include a space in the kit.

What are the torque specs for these bolts (both sides)? That kinda info would be useful as a packing insert with the kit BTW.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Nick,

Just sent you a PM to see if we can help you out!


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nick,
> 
> Just sent you a PM to see if we can help you out!


Thanks Joe, just replied with some shots - take a look & let me know your thoughts. Cheers.


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

With 1,000kms and a good hard thrash down some awesome B-roads under my belt since installation, it’s timely to share impressions of the Whiteline Anti-lift Kit (WALK) and BFI “Stage 1” engine & transmission mounts. I’m providing feedback jointly as they were installed jointly – and as vibration can be a key negative byproduct of both products.

My motivations in installing these were: 



Mounts: With more than 400Nm, I could feel the relatively soft OEM mounts allowing the drivetrain to cant under power; I also could feel it shifting around during cornering/braking. I’d installed a torque arm insert earlier in an effort to quell this “sloppy” feeling, but it didn’t deliver the result I was after. 
Arms: I'm very particular about handling – I’d much rather weave through corners than drive flat-out in a straight line – so anything that promised to improve responses while dialing out understeer was going to be of interest; and WALK has received rave reviews elsewhere. These replaced some S3 control arms which frankly were pretty underwhelming. 


Vibration is the big worry for anyone installing things like this – and everyone is different, so reading reviews really doesn’t help. One guy’s “OK vibes” is another's nightmare. So it was a relief when upon initial start-up after install I felt less vibes than expected. Aircon on… and still not atrocious (though certainly more noticeable than stock). Moving off, no huge shudders. Revving, a much more “earthy” thrum; same at steady presence during cruising. Not objectionable, but noticeable.

And over the next 1,000kms it pretty much stayed that way, gradually reducing with time to the point that it now feels barely any different (vibe-wise) from stock. Though to be clear, there were vibes – in fact, things I didn’t even know existed were vibrating. And when they’d stop… other things took over. It was a symphony of vibration – but eventually it settled. Given I'm particular about NVH, for me to be OK with it says a lot. I still feel/hear the more guttural thrum of the car under acceleration – and I like it.

The feeling of the car is fantastic – very dialed-in and “planted” thanks to a combination of less engine movement and more precise front steering/suspension control + geometry (caster) change. Turn-in feels razor-sharp, with minimal lost movement, after which the car tracks straight & true with no feeling of the nose washing wide. Power can be applied earlier & harder when pushing out of bends, with less wheel scrabble. 

Given the very reasonable pricing on these products, and the benefit they deliver, I can absolutely recommend them to fellow enthusiasts. Re. WALK, I can totally see what the hype is about. Re. the BFI mounts, I’m pleased I selected their “Stage 1” set-up, which at 65 duro is harder than their “Stealth” product (50 duro) but not so hard as VF, BSH, etc. (80-90 duro) For comparison, stock is 45 duro.

Install of both can be done by a capable mechanic, though you will need replacement OEM bolts (as these are one-time-use “stretch” bolts) and the correct torque specs. If you don’t want your old control arms, it’s possible to whack them off without needing to loosen the subframe. A post-install alignment is required either way.


----------



## GLI 808 (Dec 28, 2008)

Stage 1 is a waste of your time. If anyone is thinking about getting them go for stage 2. I got mine and I love it. Thanks


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

My stock mounts are crap now, so im saving up for these babies.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Get those Stealth mounts back in stock:thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

thinking about ordering some stealth or stage 1 mounts for the girlfriend's car and painting or powder-coating the metal bits.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Will the Stealth mounts be made again?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

lour32 said:


> Will the Stealth mounts be made again?


At this time we are not planning on offering the Stealth mounts for this application as we feel that they are not a viable option between stock and our Stage 1 mounts. :beer:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

That's what I thought since you guys did not have them for a while already. That sucks I really wanted the stealth mounts over all others. Stage1 will cause cabin vibration, correct. I will pm you guys.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

lour32 said:


> That sucks I really wanted the stealth mounts over all others.


THIS


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

I ordered the stg.2, supposed be here sometime this week, my engine moves a lot. Cant wait to get these in 
I have the dogbone right now I put that one in myslef, but was a pian in the ass, these Im going to a shop 
to have the put in, unless im able to do this. Im waiting on the side and tranny. If there preasembled, how hard is it to get them installed.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

VR6 GLX Man said:


> I ordered the stg.2, supposed be here sometime this week, my engine moves a lot. Cant wait to get these in
> I have the dogbone right now I put that one in myslef, but was a pian in the ass, these Im going to a shop
> to have the put in, unless im able to do this. Im waiting on the side and tranny. If there preasembled, how hard is it to get them installed.


 Feel free to take a look at our install guides, which can be found here: http://blackforestindustries.com/service.html#instructions to see the steps necessary for the installation of your mounts.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

just installed my stg 2 mounts and they're outstanding. link to my review thread....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5273605-BFI-stage-2-mounts-installed-kind-of-a-review


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Ive had these for like 2 months now, at first I thought man the vibration is pretty extreme, but thats because I drive an hour to and from work, but they have broken in and it still vibrates, but it feels more rugged and like a race car, shifts are better, I find myself driving the car hard more than before. On the freeway from 60 an up there's a rumble from the engine and mounts its really deep its not bad, depends on the person. I recommend these mounts to anyone that doesn't mind a more rugged ride.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

i spend more time in the higher rpm ranges since i got mine. the car/exhaust sounds so much meaner now!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the reviews! :thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

I've had my stage 2 mounts installed since July. Still loving them!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

MFZERO said:


> I've had my stage 2 mounts installed since July. Still loving them!


Glad you like them!:thumbup:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

All their mounts are of the highest quality. I highly recommend them!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the words! :thumbup:


Paint_By_Numbers said:


> All their mounts are of the highest quality. I highly recommend them!


----------



## canadaTDi (Apr 6, 2007)

Any comments about cabin vibrations in cold temperatures for stage 1? (-25)


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

canadaTDi said:


> Any comments about cabin vibrations in cold temperatures for stage 1? (-25)


I don't believe any of us have had first hand experience with that temperature, but I'd imagine the mount would stiffen up a bit.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Just installed my stage 2 mounts super easy job took me about n hr to do. currently have stage 2 motor, tranny, and dogbone insert. 

The car feels great. Vibration increases really only at idle. Been about 1,000 mi since install. And the motor sounds much happier :thumbup: 

BFI makes awesome stuff! 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Bill6211789 said:


> Just installed my stage 2 mounts super easy job took me about n hr to do. currently have stage 2 motor, tranny, and dogbone insert.
> 
> The car feels great. Vibration increases really only at idle. Been about 1,000 mi since install. And the motor sounds much happier :thumbup:
> 
> ...


We really appreciate the feedback and support. :thumbup:


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Are these worthwhile for a stock car or are they really only needed if you're running stage 2 and up mods? Thinking of chipping my car and possibly getting some aftermarket engine mounts to cut down on the sloppy feeling it has off the line.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Lpforte said:


> Are these worthwhile for a stock car or are they really only needed if you're running stage 2 and up mods? Thinking of chipping my car and possibly getting some aftermarket engine mounts to cut down on the sloppy feeling it has off the line.


Regardless of what performance upgrades you have or plan on having, you will notice vast improvements in feel and shifting when upgrading any of your motor mounts. You should consider the torque arm insert as one of your initial upgrades due to it's ease of installation and affordability. More info can be found on our site here: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfitoarmin091.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## moltonboron (Dec 18, 2008)

this may be a n00b / dumb question but I def. want the engine and transmission mounts... do I only need one mount for each? Is there more than 1 engine mount that would need to be replaced to be done correctly? (flame suit is on) :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

moltonboron said:


> this may be a n00b / dumb question but I def. want the engine and transmission mounts... do I only need one mount for each? Is there more than 1 engine mount that would need to be replaced to be done correctly? (flame suit is on) :laugh:


You need one of these:
http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/bfimk4mk54cy1.html

One of these:
http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/mk5prtrmost1.html

And one of these if you don't already have one:
http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/bfitoarmin.html


----------



## moltonboron (Dec 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You need one of these:
> http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/bfimk4mk54cy1.html
> 
> One of these:
> ...


:beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Bump....patiently waiting for my stage 2 mounts I ordered. Great product!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Bump....patiently waiting for my stage 2 mounts I ordered. Great product!


We appreciate your patience. :beer:
We're doing our best to put together the hardware we've been waiting on and get any pending orders out the door. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Any news yet on stage 2 mounts being sent out??????


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Any news yet on stage 2 mounts being sent out??????


PM me your 5-digit order number and I will check the status of your order. :thumbup:


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Can I apply this to order placed that has yet to ship?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Can I apply this to order placed that has yet to ship?


PM'd.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Promotion has expired.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Received my stage 2 mounts and valve cleaner today. Bump for some nice pieces. As always, pleasure doing business. Just discovered you guys do hubcentric rings and lug bolts....will be hitting you up soon for a setup. Need conical bolts and rings for new wheels. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Received my stage 2 mounts and valve cleaner today. Bump for some nice pieces. As always, pleasure doing business. Just discovered you guys do hubcentric rings and lug bolts....will be hitting you up soon for a setup. Need conical bolts and rings for new wheels. :beer:


eace: Let us know!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Hurry, sale ends Nov 5th!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Black Friday orders everyone! Promo has ended!
We received hundreds of orders and are doing our best to ship them promptly.
Please understand there may be a delay on some orders.
Check your 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Friday Video Bump..

Essen Motorshow- Germany 2011 from Black Forest on Vimeo.


Full Essen Coverage Here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Two of the best upgrades for a total of $100..
Torque Arm Inserts & Transmission Mount Insert.
If you haven't upgraded yours already, what are you waiting for?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Holiday Promotion Has Expired*













Donate by clicking HERE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Holidays! :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our New Years Promotion has ended. Thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Replaced tranny mount at 94k miles...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Mister, 

Now just image that rubber insert under load.. :laugh: 
Thanks for your purchase. 
Definitely give us some feedback here once you've logged some miles on the new insert. 

Pete 
BFI 

p.s. Our inserts are not made in China. Made is USA! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> p.s. Our inserts are not made in China. Made is USA! :thumbup::thumbup:


 LOL. Sorry about that. I just flipped over a tray that was sitting in the garage to put the parts on and take a pic. I didn't notice the China sticker until after. 

So far I just notice a slight bit more vibration at idle and some under heavy load, but nothing really noticeable unless you focus on it. 

But, I felt like the dogbone insert I installed many miles ago had suddenly returned. Apparently the compressing of the stock mount detracted from the improvement in feel due to the dogbone insert. With the new mount, it feels a lot better, like when I first installed the dogbone insert. 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The vibrations will settle down after about 50 miles of driving. Once it's broken in, it's perfect. 
Ask me how I know.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Complete Replacement Transmission Mount _also_ in the works.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Pete,

Finally finished my K04 project and test drove it today. Love how the stage 2 mounts feel...... Awesome product!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Pete,
> 
> Finally finished my K04 project and test drove it today. Love how the stage 2 mounts feel...... Awesome product!!!


Awesome dude!
Throw some pics up on our Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the







's on Facebook everyone!
A winner of our contest will be chosen today and contacted via Facebook. Check your inboxes!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more koozies!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


 Why would a 2.5 N/A engine need mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

rippie74 said:


> Why would a 2.5 N/A engine need mounts?


 Because the stock mounts are _very_ soft. 
Being the owner of our 2.5T Project car, I can tell you first hand how much of an improvement mounts made on this car. 
The stock mounts were designed to be 100% pedestrian with zero performance in mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Show Season KickOff Sale as ended.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

so how about them new tranny mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

MFZERO said:


> so how about them new tranny mounts?


We'll have them on the website and in these threads very soon.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Nice! How much of an improvement over just the insert? (stage 2 insert vs. stage 2 mount)


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Will the fsi engine mount fit a tsi?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

atrociousa3 said:


> Will the fsi engine mount fit a tsi?


 Early TSI engine should use this mount: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfimk4mk54cy1.html 
'09+ TSI engines should use this mount: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfipasienmos.html 
The '09+ version requires slightly different hardware to be used with the mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great just installed a stage 1 trans mount insert yesterday and just saw the above pic. Looking into getting the motor mount. You guys recommend mating my stage 1 insert with a stage 1 motor mount or can I do stage 2?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

atrociousa3 said:


> ... You guys recommend mating my stage 1 insert with a stage 1 motor mount or can I do stage 2?


You could do either, really.
If you want more 'comfort' go with a Stage 1 engine mount.
If you want more 'performance' go with a Stage 2 engine mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## MKjiVe (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you guys having any specials at waterfest? Really looking to pick up mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The Waterfest Sale has ended. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more sunglasses. Thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

What is the benefit of replacing the trans mount vs just putting the BFI insert in the stock mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

bryangb said:


> What is the benefit of replacing the trans mount vs just putting the BFI insert in the stock mount?


The full replacement mount provides more bushing surface area to not only increase performance, but also absorb more engine vibrations which translates to a better 'ride' characteristic.
The insert is an excellent


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our H2O Promotion has ended!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's good reason to replace your trans inserts.. 130k of daily driving means your stock insert is _smooshed_.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Black Friday Sale was a huge hit! Thanks everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our XMas Shipping Promotion has ended!


----------



## eduardot (Dec 8, 2011)

Thinking about getting all three stage 1 mounts/insert. When will you have the torque arm insert in stock? Your site doesn't let me add it to the cart.

Also, PM me if there is any special forum pricing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eduardot said:


> Thinking about getting all three stage 1 mounts/insert. When will you have the torque arm insert in stock? Your site doesn't let me add it to the cart.
> 
> Also, PM me if there is any special forum pricing


'09+ Stage 1 inserts are scheduled to be back in stock within the week.
'05-'08 inserts are in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

i've had the stage 2 mounts (trans insert) for about 2 years and they're worth every penny. At SoWo i picked up the full stg 2 trans mount. after a couple weeks with the full mount in i can honestly say it makes a huge difference with the dsg shifts. they are so much more crisp and smoother than even with just the insert. well worth the upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

apollosfury said:


> ... well worth the upgrade.


Thanks for your feedback. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VW IS YOUR BEST FRIEND (Mar 16, 2013)

Can I install just the trans mount insert or is it recommend to replace the engine and trans at the same time?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Christmas in July promotion has expired! Thanks for all your orders!


----------



## VW IS YOUR BEST FRIEND (Mar 16, 2013)

I know you want to sell product and regardless I always buy stuff from you guys. So I have a question, right now I have the stage. 2 motor mount and stage 2 trans insert for my mk5 GLI. Prior to buying that from u guys, I had a energy suspension dog bone insert, I'm thinking about swapping that out for the stage 2 insert u guys offer. Am I really looking at any noticeable difference regardless of the sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

VW IS YOUR BEST FRIEND said:


> ... I'm thinking about swapping that out for the stage 2 insert u guys offer. Am I really looking at any noticeable difference regardless of the sale?


We offer only a single 'stage' torque arm insert MK5 vehicles from model year '05.5 to '08.
See here: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfitoarmin.html

This torque arm insert is made of 90a durometer polyurethane. Compare your existing torque arm insert harness to this number to determine if what we're offering is stiffer then what you have.


----------



## briby (Oct 16, 2013)

*Engine Mount Availability*



[email protected] said:


> ​


When will engine mounts be back in stock?.
I have an A3 DSG Sportback with K04 Stg3 tune, Stg1 or 2 mounts?, get a lot of wheel hop, have a dogmount insert already.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

briby said:


> When will engine mounts be back in stock?.
> I have an A3 DSG Sportback with K04 Stg3 tune, Stg1 or 2 mounts?, get a lot of wheel hop, have a dogmount insert already.


They should be available soon; expected 1-2 weeks.
The mounts are available for pre-order, so you may want to consider paying for them ahead of time.
Several customers have already pre-paid and when these are in high demand, it's not uncommon to sell out during pre-order.

For your build, we suggest Stage 2 mounts. 
There will be some vibrations, but that's the way it goes when you're making that kind of power over stock.
You could combine a Stage 2 engine side with a Stage 1 transmission side, if you're worried about vibes.


----------



## briby (Oct 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They should be available soon; expected 1-2 weeks.
> The mounts are available for pre-order, so you may want to consider paying for them ahead of time.
> Several customers have already pre-paid and when these are in high demand, it's not uncommon to sell out during pre-order.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete, might go with the 2&1 idea, will be ordering a column pod & gauge as well, to make the shipping more economical.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


Exactly what I was waiting for. :beer:


----------



## erichitscar (Nov 13, 2008)

I just finished installing a full set of stage 1 mounts on my MKV GTI, and the vibrations are overwhelming. the whole car shakes and the cabbin noise is very loud. Will these "break" in, and loosen up a bit? If not, I'll have to switch to something else, it's my daily and I can't stand driving it right now.


----------



## B6nBmore (Aug 21, 2007)

erichitscar said:


> I just finished installing a full set of stage 1 mounts on my MKV GTI, and the vibrations are overwhelming. the whole car shakes and the cabbin noise is very loud. Will these "break" in, and loosen up a bit? If not, I'll have to switch to something else, it's my daily and I can't stand driving it right now.


So this post almost scared me off of doing these engine and trans mounts but I put them in my B6 Passat today and I actually dig the way it sounds. Def louder and more vibration at certain RPMs but Im liking it. I do have a different car though so may be a lil different.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)




----------

